# Safe Place



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just bought a safe. I feel much better now when I leave the house.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice safe. How much was it?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Got a Fort Knox a few years ago. I keep most of my guns in it. I got the biggest one they make and I've made good use of it as it's full now. Not with just guns (darn it!) but with anything we deem valuable or collectable... 
Buy as big as you have room for and can afford... 
I chose Fort Knox because it had about the best fire rating at the time and living in the country as we do, I thought that was important...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice safe. How much was it?


I don't know about TX but they're about $600 out the door in AZ.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I can't understand having guns but not owning a safe. Seems like a must have to me.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice safe. How much was it?


Got it for 580 at Sams club


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

ok i clicked no, but there's a big difference between spacedoggy and me as far as firearms go. I have two; a shotgun for hunting/defense and a pistol for target shooting/defense. Defense guns can't do their job in a safe is the way I see it, and no matter what people say about being able to get to their gun fast if its in a safe, I can get to a gun faster if its next to me instead of locked up in my closet. 

That said, I counted 19 guns in that safe(btw, Nice collection!), which is certainly too many to have laying about outside a safe. So it differs a little for me; I'll never own more than 3 long arms or more than 3-4 handguns. I've only got two guns now and don't plan on getting any more any time soon. When I do, perhaps I'll look into a more secure place to store excess firearms, but for now the places I keep my inventory work fine for their purpose.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> ok i clicked no, but there's a big difference between spacedoggy and me as far as firearms go. I have two; a shotgun for hunting/defense and a pistol for target shooting/defense. Defense guns can't do their job in a safe is the way I see it, and no matter what people say about being able to get to their gun fast if its in a safe, I can get to a gun faster if its next to me instead of locked up in my closet.
> 
> That said, I counted 19 guns in that safe(btw, Nice collection!), which is certainly too many to have laying about outside a safe. So it differs a little for me; I'll never own more than 3 long arms or more than 3-4 handguns. I've only got two guns now and don't plan on getting any more any time soon. When I do, perhaps I'll look into a more secure place to store excess firearms, but for now the places I keep my inventory work fine for their purpose.


Good point. This is my first safe because my collection is getting bigger and I would worry evertime I left the house. When I took that picture I had my Springfield 40c on me and I keep my Kel-Tec 380 in my pajama drawer because it's my pajama gun. When I showed it to the wife I told her there was a problem with the safe. It's not full so that's my next job, just have to find a job now.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I don't have one. But I want one...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes I have gun safes and they are in a gunroom/vault so some are on the wall and some stay at ready in the master bedroom.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine doesn't count. It's one of those $30 barrel key floor jobs you can pick up and run away with. I haven't put my guns in it in ages because all three are usually with me anyway.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Think it is a must have, a friend pointed out the a safe would cost less than my next firearm. He was correct - and I felt much better.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I originally used a MiniVault next to the bed to store a loaded handgun, and kept the other few long guns I had in a closet. After not very much time, my collection grew to the point were it was valuable, and the thought of someone stealing one of my firearms and using it in a crime was disturbing. That's when I bought my first 30 gun safe. They fill up pretty fast! I now have two large safes, the Minivault next to the bed, and another Minivault on the wall in a downstairs closet. I badly need another large safe, so that will probably be my next purchase instead of another firearm.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I don't have one. But I want one...


This is the reason I haven't voted yet.

There is a safe in my future.

I'd just have to go back and vote again.

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I originally used a MiniVault next to the bed to store a loaded handgun, and kept the other few long guns I had in a closet. After not very much time, my collection grew to the point were it was valuable, and the thought of someone stealing one of my firearms and using it in a crime was disturbing. That's when I bought my first 30 gun safe. They fill up pretty fast! I now have two large safes, the Minivault next to the bed, and another Minivault on the wall in a downstairs closet. I badly need another large safe, so that will probably be my next purchase instead of another firearm.


Try building a gunroom/ vault to store display your guns it can be done for anywhere form 1,500 up depending on how secure you want it. I have fail secure locks, Halon fire suppression, I can hang firearms on the walls, gun cabinet and on tables.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Try building a gunroom/ vault to store display your guns it can be done for anywhere form 1,500 up depending on how secure you want it. I have fail secure locks, Halon fire suppression, I can hang firearms on the walls, gun cabinet and on tables.


That's what I want to do, but we retire in six years and will move out of this area to someplace liveable. I can't see spending the money to do that here, when we won't be here much longer. So, another safe will have to do for now.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> That's what I want to do, but we retire in six years and will move out of this area to someplace liveable. I can't see spending the money to do that here, when we won't be here much longer. So, another safe will have to do for now.


Well the mountians of North Carolina is very liveable and shooter friendly.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

congrats on the new safe. It does make you feel better when you leave your collection well protected. I need a bigger one,though.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Safe moving tip ...*

Justa small tip for moving & positioning LARGE safes around your house if you don't want to use a dolly of if ya just don't have one.

GOLFBALLS.... if you tip your safe up just enough to place a dozen or so golf balls under it and it will easily glide around & turn in any direction you want. Except for heavy pile carpet ... that's sorta tuff anyway ya cut it & don't get me started with STAIRS. If your going upstairs with a large safe go ahead and buy some Spackle while your out ... :smt003
Just thought I'd throw that out there...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl idea


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> & don't get me started with STAIRS. If your going upstairs with a large safe go ahead and buy some Spackle while your out ... :smt003
> Just thought I'd throw that out there...


Golf balls sounds like a cool idea.

But upstairs? I'm not sure I'd ever consider moving a large safe upstairs. I've read that you need to add support under the house (pier & beam flooring). I'm not sure I'd trust the upstairs floor to hold.

If that's not true, its still a good excuse to not have to try to carry the thing up a flight of stairs.

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*upstairs ...? me neither.*



Wandering Man said:


> Golf balls sounds like a cool idea.
> 
> But upstairs? I'm not sure I'd ever consider moving a large safe upstairs. I've read that you need to add support under the house (pier & beam flooring). I'm not sure I'd trust the upstairs floor to hold.
> 
> ...


Mine is down stairs ... the "upstairs safe move" was my next-door neighbor & good friend when I lived down in Christmas Fl. His den / playroom is upstairs so that's were he wanted the 790 # Redhead BPS safe. I said "You got to be kiddin me?" 
But he wasn't .....It was him, his 30 yr old son, me & an appliance dolly. We had to grunt that damn thing up about 18 stairs. Pull & rest~ pull & rest ... I went backwards and pulled & they pushed ...guess they trusted me NOT to lose my grip or at least yell in~time if I was gonna :smt003 
Anyway, about 15 - 20 minutes, 2 nice size drywall dings in the shape of a triangles & 1 of his wife's broken oil lantern decoration do-dads ... we made it upstairs. I asked him if he thought the floor was strong enough ? And with a big grin, his reply was "Suuurrree, she'll hold."
I said OK, good enough for me, it's not my house. I also hinted that when he sold his house maybe he should include the safe so we don't have to move it again... :smt003
I don't think I would put a safe that size upstairs either... hell no & I have pretty good sizes timbers & beams all through out my house, but that's where he wanted it and he's a GOOD FRIEND so I lent him a hand... his safe, his house :smt102 Now he still says " he owes me big time" so I'm saving that favor .. :smt112


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Got a Zanotti several months ago. It's pricey, but is modular, which was a big plus for me. Now I can lose my golf balls in the woods and ponds as God intended.


----------



## hkenvy91 (Oct 6, 2006)

im startin to really need a safe but they are pricey!! but im makin it a priority to buy one this comin year as my collection is slowly blossoming into something nice as most of the guns i buy are limited runs of some sort, all my pistols(4) they dont make in the variation anymore. i worry everytime i leave the house and if im out of town they go to my dads house or with me.but with the wife expecting #2 , money will be a little shorthanded for awhile , so next year will be a nice large safe and an m1a!:smt1099


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

When the wife and I designed our house, we put a gun-room in it, heavy, secure door with rebar in the walls... guess you could call it a built-in safe.


----------

